# Magazine Transfer Ads



## natedidit (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey, has anyone else seen the latest trend of magazine ads? 

Just found ads from Jeep and Zume where part of the ad is an actually shirt transfer. Any idea what paper is used? Ink? 

As a designer, I'd love to know more about how it's done. 

Nate


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

are they for home iron or heat press ?


----------



## natedidit (Oct 23, 2006)

Home iron. 

The jeep ad was a square in the middle of the page that you cut out and iron on, while the rest of the page was a high gloss print on what felt like normal stock.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Can you scan it or take a picture of it and upload it here?

I think Lucy has some experience with this type of transfer ad.


----------



## natedidit (Oct 23, 2006)

Will do, as soon as I get home!

------

"Can you scan it or take a picture of it and upload it here?"


----------



## natedidit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok, here are the ads:

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i265/loflandimages/IronOnAd2.jpg

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i265/loflandimages/IronOnAd1.jpg

I'm suspecting that the entire Jeep ad is just on transfer paper, but I haven't tested out my theory yet.

Nate


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks for the pics Nate.

interesting.

im a big fan of magazine ads like that. 
the presentation is unique, usually the iron on entire page would be an insert, not just a section printed right on the mag page as in your photo. Cool. 

i imagine they must of made a few million of those.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks like it could be a plastisol transfer or a regular inkjet (or laser printed) transfer.


----------



## natedidit (Oct 23, 2006)

They definitely aren't plastisol transfers. The Jeep ad has a normal page out of the magazine on the back, and no texture difference, or raised areas whatsoever. The Zume ad WAS an insert, so that one's more normal.


----------

